# Mulie Winter



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Trying to decide on whether or not to head out to ND this September in search of some mule deer. I've been hearing from people that it's expected that the deer numbers will be way down after the winter. What is everyones take on this? I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

From reading fishingbuddy i would guess there will be 3 deer left in all of ND with the herds of coyotes taking them all down


----------

